# 03 Tundra Front Mount Hitch



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

Wondering if anyone out there has put a front mount on a 03 Tundra. If so, does the skid plate have to come off? Also wondering if the skid plate can stay on, does it interfere with oil changes, dropping the plate, etc? Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks....Billy


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

Billy, go to http://www.reeseprod.com/fitguides/pdf/N65031.pdf and look up your truck. You can download the mounting instructions there. To answer you question, Yes , you do have to remove your skid plate and tow hooks. Scott DMS228


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for the info!


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

You are welcome. scott dms228


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

I've got one for my '01 Tundra, and I did have to remove the skid plate. The same hitch fit my wife's '03 Sequoia without having to remove the skid plate, though.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

underdawg, thanks for the info, do you know what brand it is?


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

No problem man. I'm pretty sure it's a Hidden Hitch. If I remember correctly the same hitch would fit '01-'04 Tundras and Sequoias. My wife's Sequoia had small side panels on the skid plate that I was able to remove, but leave the main portion in place. I imagine your Tundra is the same.


----------

